# 2x 24" 1920x1080 oder 1x 27" 2560x1440?



## Jor-El (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde gerne meinen 27" Full-HD Monitor in Rente schicken und überlege aktuell was es werden soll.
Ansich wollte ich ja gerne einen mit 2560x1440 Auflösung kaufen. Meine GTX680 sollte damit umgehen können, zumal ich dank der Auflösung das AA bisschen runterschrauben könnte.

Meine neueste Idee ist nun, mir statt dessen zwei kleinere mit Full-HD zu kaufen, wobei ich aber immer nur auf einem Monitor zocken würde. Der Zweite wäre dann für parallele Anwendungen, wie z.B.
Teamspeak, Browser, Musik-/Videoplayer usw. 
Für das Multimonitoring wäre ich sogar bereit mir W8 zu kaufen, weil dort die Unterstützung dafür wohl besser sein soll. Keine Ahnung wo da genau. Müsste ich mich halt genauer informieren.
Spielen auf zwei Monitore fällt definitiv flach. Ich mag die Bildunterbrechung mittig dank der Rahmen nicht.

_Edit: Ok, Spiele wären ok, falls es Zusatzinfos gäbe. Bei Supreme Commander z.B. konnte man auf dem Zweitmonitor sich die Karte anzeigen lassen. So konnte ich damals auch mal reinzoomen um die Animationen zu bewundern.  Gibt es solche sinnvollen Unterstützungen von Zweitmonitore in Spielen noch?
_
Finanziell käme beides auf das Selbe raus.

Wohin würdet ihr tendieren bzw. welche Vorteile/Nachteile seht ihr?


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn multimonitoring, dann behalte den 27er und leg dir nur nen zweiten zu.

wenn es nur ums zocken geht, dann nur einen besseren 27er^^

Multi monitore ist eine sucht, ich hatte auch mal mit zwei angefangen und bin jetzte bei 4^^


----------



## Jor-El (10. Januar 2013)

Gleich vier? Wow.
Nutzt du die nur zum zocken und unter welchem OS, w7 oder w8?


----------



## El-Pucki (10. Januar 2013)

4 Monitore? Zeig dochmal bitte ein Bild


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

Win7 Ultimate + UltraMon (das MM Tool schlechthin)

Zocken tu ich meist nur auf einem, bzw Jetfliegen in BF3 mal auf drei. Ansonsten isses meist so, dass links FB offen ist, rechts Outlook und in den beiden in der Mitte das "Tagesgeschäft".

So in etwa siehts auch immernoch aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Pucki (10. Januar 2013)

Jor-El, was gefällt Dir an deinem 27 zöller nichtmehr?
Welchen hast du jetzt?


----------



## Jor-El (10. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den Iiyama ProLite B2712HDS bei mir stehen. Ich bin ansich aus sehr zufrieden mit ihm.
Ich will halt meine Graka besser ausnutzen, daher meine Überlegung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde den jetzigen Monitor behalten u. mir nen WQHD Monitor a la U2713HM kaufen (oder nen Koreansichen Monitor  ).
Denn Multimonitoring würde mit 3 "kleinen" Monitoren meines Erachtens nur Sinn machen, wenn du alle drei zum Zocken nutzt u. in BF3, Crysis oder Far Cry 3 wirst du dann die Settings deutlich runterschrauben müssen (da wäre ne HD7970 die bessere Investition gewesen).
Zu WQHD u. deinem jetzigen Monitor: Anscheinend gibt es die Seltenheit, dass manche Menschen bei unterschiedlichen Pixeldichten Kopfschmerzen bekommen, wie viele davon betrofffen sind, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Jor-El (10. Januar 2013)

Leider habe ich nur einen 08/15 Schreibtisch, daher wären zwei 27"er etwas überladen.
Ich hab auch geplant den Iiyama dann an meine Frau oder Sohn zu "vererben".

Gut, beim the.hai sieht das schon imposant aus aber extra nen Monitor nur für Outlook wäre dann doch nichts für mich bzw. für meine Frau. 
Schon witzig, den U2713HM habe ich tatsächlich schon im Warenkorb. 

Wird dann wohl doch ein WQHD, zumal ich notfalls bei Spielen in den Window-Mode gehen kann um zusätzliches Infos zu sehen und selbst zwei Dokumente gleichzeitig anzeigen lassen geht mit der Auflösung.
Selbst für meine Flusi bräuchte ich Multi-Monitore nicht, da ich meinen TrackIR regelmäßig nutze.

Hatte gedacht, dass es vllt. richtig gute Argumente für Multi-Monitore gibt, vorallem da ja viel Werbung mit nView, Eyefinity oder der starken W8 Unterstützung dafür zu sehen war.

Vielen Dank an euch.


----------



## El-Pucki (10. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wie gut der Unterschied zwischen 1920x1080 und 2560x1440 in den Games zu sehen ist, aber ich würde auch eher sagen kauf dir den neuen 27" Monitor.


----------



## Jor-El (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal ein Vergleichsbild in der Print von PCGH gesehen. Glaub das war ein vergrößerter Ausschnitt von Anno 2070.
Sah man schon einen Unterschied.

Aber ok, Bestellung ist jetzt raus. Ich werd´s sehen, oder auch nicht.


----------

